# I think im being watched



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

OK so here's the thing. I did have my small grow here in my home at one time. Not a good idea when you have kids in the house etc etc. So what i did was talked to a family member a time ago about using some of the farm land that they have (300+ acres partialy wooded) about using some of it during the summers to grow a bit of the happy stick (just a term they know it by) after a talk about how they can lose the land if its found etc. they tell me of an old shed way out in the trees where they used to store extra ferts and such for the fields that are no longer in use, and that if i want to use it im more then welcome to so long as i pay the part of the electric bill that their bill goes up, hecks yea ill do just that. So i get all my stuff moved and the rest is history on the how i got to start growing way the feck out in the boonies.


Now 3 days ago (i try to only go out there 2 times a week) i went out to the land to check on the plants, and there was acar parked near where i go in, not one i recognise either. So i skip the trip and keep on moving so not to draw attention to myself. I call up the family and tell them there was the unknown vehicle and see if they have a clue as to what it is.They tell me they will go and look and see whats going on, when i call back they tell me that there wasnt a car there at all. Last night i tried to go back out again and the same car was still there so i havent been able to stop and go check out whats new in the room, and i need to last tiem i was out my plants were coming up on 2 ft and i have a 5.5 ft limit, and they need to be kicked to flowering times and a couple need to be transplanted.

Is it just me or does this sound like someone is watching my spot now wating to either bust the grow or even possibly rob it when its time. I know these are typical problems that nearly all of us can have, and i know ive followed the rules for the most part no one knows other than me the wife and the person who is allowing me to use the shed, and i doubt if any of them have dimed on me, or did i call on myself and not know it  All i know is that im starting to get frustrated with the unknowns going on, i just want to grow out my meds so i can continue with my life in the normal fashon.

More on this as it develops.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 23, 2009)

Scary stuff Dubbaman.
With so much at risk for you and others, better to be safe than sorry.

Then again- could be some kids found a good spot to go parking.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 23, 2009)

*is it not possible to ask the person in the car what there doing on private property ,,,:spit:

good luckeace:*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *is it not possible to ask the person in the car what there doing on private property ,,,:spit:
> 
> good luckeace:*



:yeahthat:  Do you have a dog?  Take the dog with you and ask.  I would bring a camera and make sure they saw me taking pics of the car/license plate.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *is it not possible to ask the person in the car what there doing on private property ,,,:spit:
> 
> good luckeace:*


It is but if it is a Leo sitting there watching whats going on do you really think that the would come out and say oh yea were watching you because we think your growing pot on the farm.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello Dubb 

I hope the family are well.

Is the car old or new?

Was it day or night?

Is that road an outback road or a popular busy road?

Along that stretch of road, is that the only stopping place?

Is that stopping place the only way to get to your grow shed?

Take a pic of the car.

It could be someone looking for a spot for themselves to grow.


Then again ...

eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 23, 2009)

I would walk right up and ask them. Tell them there is no hunting or something to make it look legit.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Do you have a dog?  Take the dog with you and ask.  I would bring a camera and make sure they saw me taking pics of the car/license plate.


Nope no dog but the pic idea is something ill do when i try and make my way back out there later on thanks for the idea AV.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I would walk right up and ask them. Tell them there is no hunting or something to make it look legit.


There have been times when others have gone out and hunted the land without permission and i don't remember seeing anyone in the car either but you'd think if they was poaching they would at least have a truck to carry off the deer that are quite think this time of year around there.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> It is but if it is a Leo sitting there watching whats going on do you really think that the would come out and say oh yea were watching you because we think your growing pot on the farm.


 

no but they would have to tell you something ,as to why they are  there ,,then u can decide for yourself if you believe them or not ,,


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 23, 2009)

I am not saying they are hunting but it makes for a good cover on asking. Or you could call the cops on them and see what happens.LOL


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

I think UK Girl is right: You just don't have enough information to know for sure what's going on. You need more info.

That said, there's an old adage that goes, "Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean that they're not really out to get you." It makes sense to err on the side of caution. Why screw around?


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 23, 2009)

Not sure where you are at Dubba, but could just be a turkey hunter...  Season is open here where I am now.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Dubb
> 
> I hope the family are well.
> 
> ...



So far all the family is fine and not concerned.

Good ??s HIE the car was newer and it was a dodge charger, the :cop: here use all kinds of cars not just crown vics.

I go out at night while my lights are on.

The road is very dark and isolated the next closest spot to stop is about 2 miles off, and its not a main route. I could park at the main house and walk back to the shed,man that would be a trek i haven't taken since i was a kid 

If its someone looking for a place to grow themselves that would be a best case scenario there wouldn't it then i could have my plants and theirs LMMFAO not that i would put that bad karma on my head.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Dub it is Turkey season here and the morals mushrooms may just be coming up where you live. Just a thought. But if it is private land and you know the property owner has not given permission, I would say they are trespassing. Even Leo needs permission to set up shop on private property.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey Dub it is Turkey season here and the morals mushrooms may just be coming up where you live. Just a thought. But if it is private land and you know the property owner has not given permission, I would say they are trespassing. Even Leo needs permission to set up shop on private property.


You know what pc i think you hit that nail right on the head. The farm was dairy and there are still many a moo moos that roam just because they never got sold off and others that were just kept more as pets since the family is getting to far on in years to keep up with the daily duties. We used to go and hunt shrooms there way back when, id bet thats what it is, a couple of kids who know that there are cows and lots of land where there may be some shrooms and they are trying to find them, if that is the case lets hope they dont find the shed too


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 23, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am not saying they are hunting but it makes for a good cover on asking. Or you could call the cops on them and see what happens.LOL



I was just going to suggest that - call the cops


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2009)

Does any of the neighbors have young adults amongst them? Most likely the people know the situation, like you said and just taking advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 23, 2009)

Good Question if u should be worried.?   
1. First of all I would stop and ask why he on the property,
2. U can protend to have car trouble and pull off the road and ask for a help like a cell phone and this way U can see what in his car..
3. call the cops and tell them that there people shooting on the property.
4. Watch the car from far away and see what going on..
Keep Ur Gaurd up, find another way to ur plants..
Be safe Dubb Ur Needed Here.!!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd ask them what they were doing--obviously they don't have a warrant or you'd be laying on the ground with zip ties on your wrists.  But that's just me and I don't have a dog in that fight--it's not my freedom we're discussing here, it's yours.  Good luck.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

:yeahthat: i would but im not the owner of the land though im related to them i can say i was camping out in the woods with my kids and seen this car. I know if it becomes to much of a problem the relative has ways of making things disappear if you know what i mean


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Does any of the neighbors have young adults amongst them? Most likely the people know the situation, like you said and just taking advantage of the opportunity.


I dont know any of the neighbors or the situations they have (people in the home etc.) most all the places are either farms or were farms many egg and dairy places that were small and profitable until the 60s but now too small production wise to be viable anymore. We will see whats up later on tonight when i go its been long enough away fromt he plants that i have to go in and look to see whats going on with them. With the ideas that ive gotton from this great group of thinkers ill come up with something that will make sence as to why im out there questioning what they (if there) are doing there.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

What you need to do is, dig a pit.  Then sharpen some sticks, and stick them in..... Naw I would just approach them, and ask why they are on "your" property.  Be careul though they could be disposing of bodies in there or something.  People are wacked out these days.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> What you need to do is, dig a pit.  Then sharpen some sticks, and stick them in.....   People are wacked out these days.


Oh there are a few surprises for any "jackers" around the shed. I may go and set up a night vision camera and to a computer and set it up to watch the door of the place too.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 23, 2009)

Check the area, around my way, people are going out in the woods to cook meth. That is the last thing you want some one doing on your land.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Oh there are a few surprises for any "jackers" around the shed. I may go and set up a night vision camera and to a computer and set it up to watch the door of the place too.


I would be careful about the nature of those surprises as well.  Its one thing fo your crop to get jacked.  Its another thing entirely to possibly hurt some alleged jacker.  You will go from growing, to growing+ assault if caught.  Not sure what the nature of your surprises are but just a thought.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

Nah nothing like that on private property can happen if someone is trespassing, but i know those spring traps i have set will leave a nasty bruise when the snap shut on a hand or leg


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 23, 2009)

How do you know your plants are even still there?  When I was a teenager and I found plants they went right in the trunk of my car.  I would never do that now but I was pretty crazy as a kid.  

If I was you, I would walk right out there and see what they are doing.  Tell them its private property and tell them to leave.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 23, 2009)

Hippy or UK420 could probably provide the details, but several years ago a guy in England was prosecuted for rigging a shotgun, or an electrical shock or something to stop a recurrant burglar.  English law saw the home-owner as a premetating murderer.  Don't remember what the outcome was, but I have friends there and they were outraged when the guy was prosecuted.-


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Dubba You do not need an excuse to question them. The property is owned by a relative, right and he has given you permission to kick off any trespassers. No excuse needed..just don't act guilty yourself.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 23, 2009)

Can you feel it growing inside?

Paranoia is a godsend and also a curse at times.

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey, Dubbaman, take my persuader with you


----------



## crozar (Apr 23, 2009)

i dont want to get you more paranoid , but in germany their are many undercover who likes to catch little fish . they like the game. 
so from where you at im not sure if that car is waiting for a move by you , or its likely your the lucky guy knowing hes their and he doesnt know your watching him ,
a thing that came to my mind is , they knew by analyzing electrical bill coming from that location where farms dont use much electricity especially sheds.
so the new world we live in maybe alerts in such incident when a cop is drinking tea or coffee from that location , saying hmm... i need to do something to feel im a cop .
so ,, 
an alternative situation is you stop by an act like a police , if you have a car , its not a criminal offense , just dont act much .. make 1 beep , get out of your car knock on hes windows , say excuse me Sir what are you doing in the middle of the road? no body informed me . you will know if hes a police or not.
if yes , then he will ask you who are you , tell him im a relative near by , and for security reasons in this location we dont want villins/gangsters around our children , so then ... you will know
if hes not a cop  or he foolled you by playing hes undercover job you can still know , get dexter pills to help your moodfantasy control.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> i dont want to get you more paranoid , but in germany their are many undercover who likes to catch little fish .
> 
> 
> a thing that came to my mind is , they knew by analyzing electrical bill coming from that location where farms dont use much electricity especially sheds.
> ...


*

IM not really paranoid about the situation just typical concern for my live that i choose to live  and as far as my grow size is concerned im a real little fish in a big foo-king lake.

The electric use is nothing for what ive got going (again the small fish syndrom ) a +30 on an electric bill out there isnt anything but a big outdoor street light bulb being replaced finally you know.


:shocked: Wow man this last one is craZy if doing something like that ther eis legal then i dont get why smoke isnt. I can tell you here if you get cauget doing something liek that your going to be owrse off than if they was to kick in my door and find what is hidden. Id get at least 5 for the impersonating of a peace officer, where id get up to about 18 months and a fine (which ironically i wouldnt be able to pay and they would throw me the max )for the small farm op. Until the stuff is legal and monopolized we have to live in fear for our choices.*


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> get dexter pills to help your moodfantasy control.


 the heck is a dexter pill?? :confused2:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 23, 2009)

The hunting related stuff is right.
Catch them during the day and tell them its posted property and need to move along. Or you will call the cops.

If they are the cops. Dont do something crazy like yelling, "Get a warrant!" for no reason. They work for you, so should never be afraid to talk to them. Most arnt half as bad as people make them out to be. (plus I think youd already be tagged by now if they were surveying an area that much)


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 23, 2009)

For me there is no better way to protect my home and property then calling the cops. I go out to dinner with my local sheriff quite a bit and go for ride alongs also. We are freinds and if I have a problem he will come out here and help me out. He doesn't know about any grow, but I like having a good relationship with the local law enforcement so that I am one of the good guys. It also doesn't hurt to approach strangers, I do it when they are around here.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 23, 2009)

I would put up "No Trespassing Signs" and "No Hunting" when the car isn't around and then approach them pointing out the signs. They can't ignore you then, whatever reason they come up with. Casually take their pic and a couple of their car and plates. I bet they leave asap. If they protest, just say you have had problems with thieves and you want to know where to go and who to have arrested, in case anything else turns up missing.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 23, 2009)

It _could_ just be some folks humping.



> "...when the man mammal finds suitable mating grounds it may return frequently to attempt procreation, or at best, a place to pee."


----------



## Newbud (Apr 23, 2009)

Walk straight over to them and question them and get your head stuck in the window for a nosey if you can.
If they are LEO there a good chance you'll see something to tip you off and if they are looking out for you they will be more than surprised by you walking up to them.
I did exactly the same thing years ago.
Came out the house walked straight over to the car tapped on the window and cocky as you like asked for a light lol.
The look of shock on the younger guys face was priceless lol.
There no point them watching when they know you have sussed em.

Not saying they stopped watching me, i could never know that for sure obviously, but i never seen those two again and i wasnt busted.
I'm guessing they figured no point busting me if i new i was been watched as i'd of got rid of whatever it was they were after.

Anyway confront em is my advice, getting a look at em will help you decide who they are, might just be randy teenagers lol


----------



## Newbud (Apr 23, 2009)

Ukman you would of liked my dad lol.
Somebody came on our land the 12 bore came straight out.
I honestly lost count of the amount of times i seen him shoot at people lol and this is UK!
At a good distance its safe enough, very doubtful he hurt anyone but they soon disappear and they dint come back lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 23, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> For me there is no better way to protect my home and property then calling the cops. I go out to dinner with my local sheriff quite a bit and go for ride alongs also. We are freinds and if I have a problem he will come out here and help me out. He doesn't know about any grow, but I like having a good relationship with the local law enforcement so that I am one of the good guys. It also doesn't hurt to approach strangers, I do it when they are around here.


 

You sound just like Puffin Afatty.


Not forgetting the aliens.

eace:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 23, 2009)

I wouldnt approach an unknown car out in
the bush like that unless I had a weapon.
You gotta be careful people are wild


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 23, 2009)

My property has two signs posted clearly: "Suffer Not A Thief To Live" and "Forget The Dogs, Beware of Owner"


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

Nah im just going to come down the road liek i did before and if that car is there ill stop and check it out. from there its my own choose your own adventure book as to how the situation will work out. My place and best option is to go in under the point of being a family member and seeing the car repeatedly and wanting to stop and see what the deal is with it and why its been parked on posted private property. From there its all in how that is responded to. Ill fill everyone in tomorrow on how it goes if the mystery goes on.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 23, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> My property has two signs posted clearly: "Suffer Not A Thief To Live" and "Forget The Dogs, Beware of Owner"


 
I like that :aok:


----------



## Hick (Apr 23, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> My property has two signs posted clearly: "Suffer Not A Thief To Live" and "Forget The Dogs, Beware of Owner"



I have but "one" posted at the entrance..... "YOU ARE NOW IN RANGE"


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 23, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Nah im just going to come down the road liek i did before and if that car is there ill stop and check it out. from there its my own choose your own adventure book as to how the situation will work out. My place and best option is to go in under the point of being a family member and seeing the car repeatedly and wanting to stop and see what the deal is with it and why its been parked on posted private property. From there its all in how that is responded to. Ill fill everyone in tomorrow on how it goes if the mystery goes on.


 
Cops are, yes, stereotypically fat but not dumb.  You keep driving by, they're gonna start waving before long.  Go around through the friggin woods before dark and see who the hey they are. You're eating your self up with this nonsense--end it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 23, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I have but "one" posted at the entrance..... "YOU ARE NOW IN RANGE"


   Niiiice! I like that...to the point.


----------



## ross (Apr 23, 2009)

cops drive dodge chargers, and where i live black chargers are used as "undercovers", scary stuff, im anxious to see what you find out.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 23, 2009)

Go out there and check to see if the car is there. If it is approach the car and check plate number. Then call back home and give someone the plate number in case you have some kind of problem. Then if something bad was to happen (god forbid) then they know who to look for by the plate number. But I would leave a note on windsheild (if no ones in the car) telling them this is private property and there is to be no one trespassing. And if car is seen here again the LAW will be called. If someones in the car the same will apply tell them to move on and if caught here again they will face trespassing charges. This will keep most people from coming back around. In Kentucky where my dad lives his land is posted NO Trespassing but in order for it to be legal he has it registered through the court house of the county. By doing this if anyone is caught the fines are higher penaltys are stiffer And you as a land owner have the right to arrest them and hold them until the law shows up. Look into the Trespassing laws of your state and county as they will differ from one to another...take care..


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> has my post been deleted
> 
> pkj


was it on the first page PKJ i didnt see it when i looked through but ill look again, if it has it had to be a mod that did it cause i cant 

EDIT: It sure does bro. I didnt see it anyplace :confused2:


----------



## Hick (Apr 23, 2009)

I deleted them.. "two" of them.. 
I'm bored w/ editing pkjs "*******" in every post.. 
the delete is just "one" click away.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 23, 2009)

There you go,at least that's one mystery solved. I had the feeling that was what it was about.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I deleted them.. "two" of them..
> I'm bored w/ editing pkjs "*******" in every post..
> the delete is just "one" click away.


i was enjoying my time and conversation...:hubba:  that person was like a dictionary i never had  although i am sure that the info the dude/ dudeete provided ...was a long way from tipperwaree   very eventful thread ! LOL


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> has my post been deleted
> 
> pkj


 
did you know if you and UKgirl hooked up you could have _UKkids ?_


----------



## Hick (Apr 24, 2009)

... I said nothing about bullshit posts.. 
but I'm not going to waste my time, editing out your "F" bombs in every post.  It's easier to delete them. The entire post. It isn't like you don't "know" or haven't been warned about it.
  If you would like for the members to see them, it's pretty simple. Don't be dumping your potty mouth in them..


----------



## homegrown998 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd set up a stake out of my own, you said they park in the same spot most the time so maybe set up a hidden cam with a mic, or get a long distance listening device here is a cheap one for example hxxp://www.livesciencestore.com/57716.html.   Up to 300 foot range.
Now you no whats up, maybe with some luck they are just hunting shrooms or something and you can confiscate them before you kick them of your family property. Or if they are cops maybe you can catch them talking about some dirt and then you got something on them if they try to get at you, lol..


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> It is but if it is a Leo sitting there watching whats going on do you really think that the would come out and say oh yea were watching you because we think your growing pot on the farm.


no there not gonna admit it but its worth asking. if they have a spotty
half ***  story as to why they were there. you should be able to sense just by talking to them whether or not there up to no good either police or rippers. all it takes is one person who knows where your grow is. and in these hard times when everyone is getting laid off thats a good score for a ripper. 
but hope all this is good and its just the paranoia us growers get.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok so im sure most of you who have read and posted in this thread are wondering what happened when i went out last night to check on the shed.


I go out at my usual time (after dark when my timers kick on) i come down the road and see that the car is there yet again. I pull off the road just shy of the car, and walk up on it. I didn't see anyone in the front of the ride sitting there so i peer into the back and see that there is someone sleeping in the seat covered with their jacket. First thought is there is no way this can be a :cop: unless he takes his 3rd watch real serious. I tap on the window and the guy jumps up like it was an air raid siren or something. he opens the door and i ask what are you doing here this is private property and your blocking the entrance to the wooded area of it. The guy starts stammering around about how there isn't any sign posted and i point one out right on the gated fence that he was parked in front of. I ask him to go and he starts for the drivers door of the car giving me all kind of poo about how people need to mind their own business and sheet, i turn around and tell him it is my business this is private family land that im entitled to to use and protect. He turns and raises his voice telling me hell be back and well see whats private, so i whip out the old cell and say your going to make threats ill call the cops. I dial he takes off in the car. I tell the local sheriff  what happened and show him the pictures of the tag and car (i took them before i walked up on it) the cop asks me what im doing out there that late to begin with, needless to say while i was ready for a question like that i still felt a little jump in heart rate when he asked me, i tell him i was out checking the road back here after the rain to make sure my car could still get through so me and my oldest boy could go Turkey hunting in the morning. That answer satisfied him to the utmost. He started talking about the tom he had got 2 days ago, and takes a report about the "disturbance" and goes on his way after wishing me and the boy luck on the hunt. After he was out of sight i go and hit the shed to find that its all intact nothing missing or out of place, i do what i needed to and move out back to the homestead. On the way back i see that car again pulled over on the side of the road with 3 deputy cruisers surrounding it i see the sheriff that i had talked to so i stop and see what the deal is. He tells me that when he got back and ran the tag and car it had been reported stolen a week ago form a nearby town and the guy in it was the kid of the people who reported it missing. He says thanks for the call about the out of place vehicle on the land and wishes me luck again on the hunt. I feel kinda odd now, glad that i got the car off the land and away from my shed, but bad because what would have ended badly for this kid regardless of my actions can now be made worse with the trespassing that may be added to it. Though around here the law usually tends to drop a lesser charge if they have a good solid case on something more.


----------



## Hick (Apr 24, 2009)

well there ya' go!! a servant of the people, doing their job...


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 24, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> well there ya' go!! a servant of the people, doing their job...


Kinda makes you feel a bit of hope LOL


----------



## 420benny (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't you feel better now? I do. Back to life as usual.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad to here its all sorted anyway, must be a fair weight off your mind eh?
Least you can get back to normal again


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 24, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Don't you feel better now? I do. Back to life as usual.





			
				Newbud said:
			
		

> Glad to here its all sorted anyway, must be a fair weight off your mind eh?
> Least you can get back to normal again



yes i do feel a ton better.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 24, 2009)

How on earth did you stay so calm?

Well done 

eace:


----------



## BBFan (Apr 24, 2009)

Well congrats on the happy outcome for you Dubba-
Good cover line with the Turkey hunting thing.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> I feel kinda odd now, glad that i got the car off the land and away from my shed, but bad because what would have ended badly for this kid regardless of my actions can now be made worse with the trespassing that may be added to it.


 
You did the kid a favor. Sometimes people need to hit rock bottom before they realize there are consequences and repercussions for their actions. Now he can pick himself back up and try to make better of himself and his family.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> so i whip out the old cell and say your going to make threats ill call the cops. I dial he takes off in the car. I tell the local sheriff what happened and show him the pictures of the tag and car (i took them before i walked up on it) the cop asks me what im doing out there that late to begin with, needless to say while i was ready for a question like that i still felt a little jump in heart rate when he asked me, i tell him i was out checking the road back here after the rain to make sure my car could still get through so me and my oldest boy could go Turkey hunting in the morning. That answer satisfied him to the utmost.


 
someone that is breaking the law will not usually call the cops. So in all honesty now they no you as a concerned citizen.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 24, 2009)

why feel bad the kid needed to go and get
punished for his action. you steal a car from your parents
or anyone and drive it away, you deserve trouble.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 24, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> How on earth did you stay so calm?
> 
> Well done
> 
> eace:


I had all day to plan what/how to go about it in my mind, running different computer models (mind models??) if you will. That and some sativa will work wonders


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 24, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> why feel bad the kid needed to go and get
> punished for his action. you steal a car from your parents
> or anyone and drive it away, you deserve trouble.


I feel bad about it because it was my actions that brought this guy down and i did it for my own gain too. If i were a fox hound id have done my job well by flushing him out, as it is i was more like someone who called the cops about the guy robbing the mini mart so i could wait across town to rob the bank :holysheep:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> I feel bad about it because it was my actions that brought this guy down and i did it for my own gain too. If i were a fox hound id have done my job well by flushing him out, as it is i was more like someone who called the cops about the guy robbing the mini mart so i could wait across town to rob the bank :holysheep:


 
yeah but think about it, if he steals from his parents without remorse I bet he wouldn't even think twice about robbing your grow.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 24, 2009)

bottom line.
you could have not done anything.
risked having your grow busted,
risked it being a killer or something and people
getting hurt. (sounds farfetched but it can happen)
Its private property. If i was going to look for a spot to
park my car and crash there for a few days, especially after
committing a crime I would definitly look for signs saying
no tresspassing. This guy set himself up to be caught.

The least he could have done to avoid being busted was to
give you respect when you approached him. which he didnt.
I bet if he said, hey sorry I really didnt know ill be going take it easy.
then you wouldnt have dialed the police or anything.
So trust me you did nothing wrong.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 24, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> yeah but think about it, if he steals from his parents without remorse I bet he wouldn't even think twice about robbing your grow.


Very true and this was a concern of mine too. I don't grow to gain money or with aspirations of ever being a dealer, i grow to have my med that keeps my BPD in check without the over the top narcotic (zombie) feeling i get on the "approved" crap.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 24, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> So trust me you did nothing wrong.


I don't feel that i did anything wrong in the situation and your right any of that could have been what it was and all of it could have been far worse. I jsut have always believed in the golden rule you know that do on to others as you would have them do on to you. I am one who believes that to the utmost and now that this has gone my way in the short term i feel that karma may want to bite me in the long term. Not that im worried about it i am after all full grown and willing to be responsible for my actions.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 24, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Sometimes people need to hit rock bottom before they realize there are consequences and repercussions for their actions. Now he can pick himself back up and try to make better of himself and his family.


 
That is so true, voice of experience there me thinks , i know i learnt that the hard way.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 24, 2009)

glad to know you gotta sorted out... but all this talk about Turkey huntin's got me nervous..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> That is so true, voice of experience there me thinks , i know i learnt that the hard way.


 
you know it brother


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> I don't feel that i did anything wrong in the situation and your right any of that could have been what it was and all of it could have been far worse. I jsut have always believed in the golden rule you know that do on to others as you would have them do on to you. I am one who believes that to the utmost and now that this has gone my way in the short term i feel that karma may want to bite me in the long term. Not that im worried about it i am after all full grown and willing to be responsible for my actions.


 
Karma is not gonna come looking. Sometimes the best luv is tough luv


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 24, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> glad to know you gotta sorted out... but all this talk about Turkey huntin's got me nervous..


I don't think you have to worry bro form the looks of that avatar you have i doubt that anyone would try to hunt you :rofl:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 24, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> I don't think you have to worry bro form the looks of that avatar you have i doubt that anyone would try to hunt you :rofl:


 :rofl: :48:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 24, 2009)

i love that avatar.. haha
whenever I think of turkey neck thats what i think
he looks like in real life. and ill never know.
it could be him! either way hes a chill, chill turkey.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 24, 2009)

it could be the money you could save with Geico 


just messing with ya but i would not worry. but if it happens again i would go up to the car and ask if you can help them. im sure you can figure out if there 5.0.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm glad you called the cops because as you now see, the guy was a bro to you. That's exactely how I feel when I hang out with my sheriff buddy. He is a bro that is paid to protect the people he knows and trusts. If you ever have another situation involving the cops, you will be given better treatment based on your prior meeting with them. You are now one of good guys, welcome to the comfort zone.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> If you ever have another situation involving the cops, you will be given better treatment based on your prior meeting with them. You are now one of good guys, welcome to the comfort zone.




I am not sure if I would call it a comfort zone. When reading the local papers around here, it  seems like the cops are the biggest crooks.:laugh:


----------



## turtledro (Apr 24, 2009)

dodge charger is definitely a cop car


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*glad your grow is still growing *


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 25, 2009)

To be honest with you, you probably did the kid a favor. How many days in a row did you see him? The poor kid was probably hungry, scared, dirty, exhausted, etc. the list goes on. The parents will probably drop the charges and are surely relieved to know there son is alive. People do stupid things(like steal your parents car and run away) and it gets to a point where there seems to be no way out or no way of turning back. More than likely if the charge isn't dropped it will be reduced to unauthorized use, a slap on the wrist. Unless drugs were found on him he's probably back home at mommy's and daddy's with a full belly under his Ninja Turtle blanket in his comfy bed. His folks drive a nice car so he doesn't come from poverty, he probably got involved in drugs or just didn't like the rules and split.

There is nothing wrong with calling the cops to protect your property, he's lucky that's the route you chose to take. I have a friend who has a big sign on his door that says "We don't call 911", and he means it.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 25, 2009)

heck maybe you saved his life


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 25, 2009)

dubba....im glad u got it sorted out- 

but look at it from the other side of the fence ppl- what if he got into an arguement with his parents and left in the family car, and the best way to find someone in yer fam that took the car is to report it stolen! if they want him back thats one way to do it because its alot easier to find a car on the "lookout" by cops driving roads in the area than a missing person "case". maybe the guy isnt  scum.

you never know what the situation may be looking only through your eyes.

I know *many* times in my life i have been taken the wrong way, although i mean well and the person might have never known. 

thou shall not judge thee, less thou be judged.


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 25, 2009)

The more people that know, the more people that they know, know! All good crimes are done alone. 99% percent of arrests are from someone having intel on you. Keep down the intel and keep down the known.  I would scrap it and relocate where no one knows. The deal is that people know you are growing, or want to grow. This makes it really easy to put the pieces togther when something is odd. I suggest talking it down to whom ever you talked to and then wait a few months and do something really stealthy and small until things are out of range. Good luck! And remember don't get greedy


----------



## mrspliffy (Apr 25, 2009)

john lennon once said"am i paranoid or is it ultimate awareness",a bit of paranoia will keep you on your toes.take care bro


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 25, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> That is so true, voice of experience there me thinks , i know i learnt that the hard way.


 
amen brother


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 25, 2009)

glad to hear your good to go. 

Be Safe PH420


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 27, 2009)

Good deal Dubb.!! I think when a person need to have the cops around then it nessacery and this was and Don't feel Sorry for this Kids because he was in a stolen car, he was wrong and that it.
You did your part and hopefully all goes good for yea in the future.
To bad u didn't have another way into ur grow that better.
Here to Yea:48:


----------



## ross (Apr 27, 2009)

or it was an undercover and they faked the thing to protect the made cop, no, but i'm glad your grow wasnt compromised.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 27, 2009)

Now your making me paranoid  not even close (on the paranoia) i doubt it this guy couldnt have been more then 18 when i seen him :aok:


----------



## bnightclown (Apr 27, 2009)

i would also take it down.....police will often revisit place's were ther have been problems...you may have just open'd a can of worms..next time i don't think the turkey story will work do you????the kid was an azzhole ok....but the smartest thing to have done would have let it go... he did leave...and if did have drugs on him the police would have had the right to search part of the property wer he wa s parked...not good move dude


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 28, 2009)

haha ... you should of grabed your man twins to remember you have some
there was no need for police


----------



## Klicks (Apr 28, 2009)

Ya know Dubba, I have to agree somewhat with ArtVandolay.  Whenever anyone is on my private property, I greet them with my gun.  They leave real quick and have never come back.  I'm by myself 95% of the time and no cop is going to blame a sweet little ol' lady for protecting herself and property  Plus my Rotty scares the crap out of them too


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 28, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Now your making me paranoid  not even close (on the paranoia) i doubt it this guy couldnt have been more then 18 when i seen him :aok:


 
Don't worry You did what was right..  Protect


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 28, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> haha ... you should of grabed your man twins to remember you have some
> there was no need for police


spoken like a true 15 year old who would be the one out in the family's car trying to run away with a lo jack box on board. You guys forget he was on private property and as a relative of the owner i have every right to protect family property, especially while im in use of it. As for the other comment about how      there was other **** (drugs) in the car they can come back, ok sure that can happen but if they (the cops) come back to check out the place where the complaint was made they will still be about 3 acres away from my grow and i doubt that even any of the C.S.I teams would investigate more than 100 ft in any direction away form a crime scene. Besides in a town with a population of only about 200, where they only see a sheriff about once every month, i doubt they would have the man power to go back and start searching the woods for anything that he may have/not tossed. They have him for the stolen car, what kind of evidence would the need to come back for on a trespassing charge its not like they need complete forensics on tire marks and foot prints when they took copies of the pictures i took of the car sitting in front of the no trespassing sign, that right there is case closed for any prosecutor, photographic no digital photographic evidence that was time/date stamped. you guys are dreaming and changing the points to fit your wanna be story's once its happened you cant change what has transpired and all the ifs or could-a-bin's wont change what went on to your liking. Not that your not allowed to have your own opinion on what happened or how i went about it, but remember opinions are like bung-holes everyone has one, but no-one needs to hear it when its being rude.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 29, 2009)

If you wanna end all the mystery, put out a half dozen doughnuts and a  motion sensitive camera.  There's any LEO around, he'll go straight for the goodies.  I hear if you use Krispee Kreme, they find it totally irresistable. 

Don't sweat it, Dub. You handled that situation exactly the correct way.  I say that because the kid and the cops are both gone from your hidey-place.


----------



## bnightclown (Apr 29, 2009)

when you grow it best not to draw attention to your self..who the hell calls the cops and shows them pics of the entrance to your spot.i not try'n to bust ya balls man just think you should grow some ...


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> when you grow it best not to draw attention to your self..who the hell calls the cops and shows them pics of the entrance to your spot.i not try'n to bust ya balls man just think you should grow some ...


You have got to be the biggest moron there is. out of everything you have said there is only one thing i can agree on and that's the not drawing attention to yourself or grow, which i havent done. If you read the whole thread and not jsut the parts that you get when you click the go to last post tab you would see that my grow is way out side of where there was any commotion going on as a matter of point its about 400 yards away from where the blocked and chained drive way, where the car was parked and pictures were taken. If i had shown him pics of my spot i would have been showing the :cop: pics of the door to the shed and while i was at it some of the shots of the inside  you dont seem to understand what sis or has been being said at all in this thread and your comment about growing a set that kind of crap i wont stand for at all if you think im sac less then stop on by and ill set them in your mouth and while you gag on my sac size youll see that dziamn hes got huge ones. Trust this you infant if i was to have my way id have shot the kid ( for tresspassing)  taken his car (becasue it was abandoned on private property)and used it to transport tons( if i needed to grow that much) but this world no longer works like that... its a shame too because if it did then we could rid ourselves of morons like you!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 29, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> rid ourselves of morons like you!


 
Now now Dubb. don't let this Ruffle Ur Feathers, :hubba:  I see ur blood pressure going up.  
Sit back and take a toke :48:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 29, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> when you grow it best not to draw attention to your self..who the hell calls the cops and shows them pics of the entrance to your spot.i not try'n to bust ya balls man just think you should grow some ...


 
Must read the whole 5 pages before posting..  He been doing this for a while now so I think he has watch his back more then once.. 

That what it all about isn't it brightclown.?
Grow, Watch ur surrounding, Don't tell No One,


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Now now Dubb. don't let this Ruffle Ur Feathers, :hubba:  I see ur blood pressure going up.
> Sit back and take a toke :48:


Just one of those days man. The kind when you wake up and nothing seems right with whats going on but you dont know why, its normal to me most times with the BPD but today seems out of sorts for that to be the cause.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 29, 2009)

Het Dubba- I wouldn't let it get to you.
Really not worth the aggravation- 
Hope your day gets better bro.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 29, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> spoken like a true 15 year old who would be the one out in the family's car trying to run away with a lo jack box on board. You guys forget he was on private property and as a relative of the owner i have every right to protect family property, especially while im in use of it. As for the other comment about how there was other **** (drugs) in the car they can come back, ok sure that can happen but if they (the cops) come back to check out the place where the complaint was made they will still be about 3 acres away from my grow and i doubt that even any of the C.S.I teams would investigate more than 100 ft in any direction away form a crime scene. Besides in a town with a population of only about 200, where they only see a sheriff about once every month, i doubt they would have the man power to go back and start searching the woods for anything that he may have/not tossed. They have him for the stolen car, what kind of evidence would the need to come back for on a trespassing charge its not like they need complete forensics on tire marks and foot prints when they took copies of the pictures i took of the car sitting in front of the no trespassing sign, that right there is case closed for any prosecutor, photographic no digital photographic evidence that was time/date stamped. you guys are dreaming and changing the points to fit your wanna be story's once its happened you cant change what has transpired and all the ifs or could-a-bin's wont change what went on to your liking. Not that your not allowed to have your own opinion on what happened or how i went about it, but remember opinions are like bung-holes everyone has one, but no-one needs to hear it when its being rude.


 

so i see my reply didnt work or got deleted so ill write it down again...
*AND DELETED AGAIN*.. now post it again..


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> so i see my reply didnt work or got deleted so ill write it down again...
> in plain english i hate the police ... there was no need for them it was a simple problem that you could of solved your snitch self .. 15 lmao that was the year i started toking


good for you im not a fan of cops either but i do respect what they are out there to do and here was a chance for them to do just that. Jack offs like you should keep your mouths shut if your just going to rag someone who did what they should, this was not your situation to handle and obviously if it was yours to do something about you 1 would ahve gone about it different 2 would be more than likely have compramised your grow by trying to not get a tresspasser off private property. Hey if its your spot and want someone lurking around your **** then so be it but i didnt so fk off back to what ever kiddy park fantasy land you live in and keep your ignorance to yourself. 

you say that 15 is when you started smoking and by the way you talk to eveyone in any posts ive read of yours it seems that your still in the ive only tried it a couple times catagory to me.Not the one to understand the rights of personal property or how to take charge and use the tool (the cop) to your ability as someone who is keeping up appearences as a concerned citizen or property owner. i thik we hav efoudn a new troll for the site and their names these 2 ids EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA & bnightclown.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 29, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> good for you im not a fan of cops either but i do respect what they are out there to do and here was a chance for them to do just that. Jack offs like you should keep your mouths shut if your just going to rag someone who did what they should, this was not your situation to handle and obviously if it was yours to do something about you 1 would ahve gone about it different 2 would be more than likely have compramised your grow by trying to not get a tresspasser off private property. Hey if its your spot and want someone lurking around your **** then so be it but i didnt so fk off back to what ever kiddy park fantasy land you live in and keep your ignorance to yourself.
> 
> you say that 15 is when you started smoking and by the way you talk to eveyone in any posts ive read of yours it seems that your still in the ive only tried it a couple times catagory to me.Not the one to understand the rights of personal property or how to take charge and use the tool (the cop) to your ability as someone who is keeping up appearences as a concerned citizen or property owner. i thik we hav efoudn a new troll for the site and their names these 2 ids EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA & bnightclown.


 

funny thing is ive been only smoking for 5 years but every single day i actually decided to stop for a week becuase all i get is eye changes from so called fire that cost $25 at medical shops ..o yeah im a bong smoker ill leave you sleeping from getting high or knock you out whatever comes first I'm a weenie


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> funny thing is ive been only smoking for 5 years but every single day i actually decided to stop for a week becuase all i get is eye changes from so called fire that cost $25 at medical shops ..o yeah im a bong smoker ill leave you sleeping from getting high or knock you out whatever comes first you weenie


:huh: see i cant speak that language  i dont understand immaturity anymore  quit trying to provoke this your battle of wits will come to a quick end because your unarmed.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Dubba-
Don't lower yourself to anyones level- you're too well respected round here.
And besides, when was the last time you were called a weenie?:rofl:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> And besides, when was the last time you were called a weenie?:rofl:


Up till then i cant even recall when man might have been in 2nd grade


----------



## benamucc (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm glad this all worked out for you.  i can sympathize with the entire situation.  i have a chunk of land that has a 4 month/year easement to get to BLM land.  as soon as those months are over, there is a big signed electronic gate that gets closed.  you wouldn't believe the audacity of some people that think they have the right to access land that's gated and signed.  

i once had a run in with a guy who wanted to get physical after i confronted him.  i was about a 5min drive away from cell service, but luckily i carry my "bear tickler" (.45) during the summer.  he met the business end of it, and i literally marched him to cell phone range and called my friendly 5-0.  

all that happened was when the sheriff arrived we BOTH got put down and HIS gunpoint (happily).  he asked if i had been drinking, and when i blew a 0 on his machine he charged the hot head with: trespassing, disorderly conduct, and littering (guy threw down a water bottle when coming at me).  

it made the newspaper, and i got more than a couple nasty remarks at the local brewhaus, but guess how many "locals" try to cross my gate now...???


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

:yeahthat: i owe you some rep itll be in there in the am i used my scales on a down pour of neg today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 29, 2009)

I think we all need to check our PH.

It seems a lot of calibrations are out.

Were not getting the correct nutrients.

A lot of calmness is being locked out all over the forum lately. 



eace:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

I think to save all of us ( and at the request of some that i respect ) this is the last post in the thread ill close it after this post. To all of you who understand or have been in similar situations i thank you for your input or even general comments in the duration of this thread. Those who wish to try and start crap that's not what this place is about , MP to me is the head shop of growing forums you know that what your going to do with the knowledge (bong) is deemed illegal but your not talking about it while your in their place of business,  so that your actions cant come back to haunt the shop owner but many of the "kids" on the forum have got to quit trying to start the drama just so they can feel like they cyberpunk-ed someone.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 29, 2009)

Kids, the show is over. Go visit someone else's drama for a while. Don't be late for dinner again, or else.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2009)

Hick i love all the ninja edits in there that's too funny :rofl:


----------

